# Please help me find this jacket in black



## Mo6ius (Apr 30, 2009)

I would love you so much if you could tell me where to get it.

I found this purple jacket at H&M, but I want one in black. Another H&M store near me would be really far away and I doubt that they still carry it. I've been going around, looking for it all over the place like crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So if I could find it online, that'd be wonderful. Brand doesn't matter to me. Btw, I live in San Jose, CA.

Sorry I don't know how to resize the images.


http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1...0430091413.jpg

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d1...430091413a.jpg


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

Could the H&M near you have another store location ship it to them...or do they not do that....I do it at Macy's all the time....


----------



## Mo6ius (May 1, 2009)

TISH, thanks for the fast reply. You're such a sweetheart. I asked the salesperson about calling the other store, but she said they don't do that =(


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

Ahhh That sucks!!!


----------



## Tahti (May 3, 2009)

Nice jacket! Personally I love that colour xD Is the material suitable for dyeing?


----------



## Briar (May 3, 2009)

OMFG!!!  I actually had a jacket exactly like that in 1983!  "Members Only" brand (and numerous knockoff brand) jackets were very popular in the 80's, so if you're willing to go vintage you might be able to find one at a thrift or vintage store.   Of course, going that route you don't have as much control over the color choices, but its worth a try.  You could even check ebay for "Members Only" vintage.

I can't believe the salesperson wouldn't call another store! That's lousy customer service, I'd suggest asking a different sales person, or the manager.  Every retail store I've ever shopped at has been happy to do that for me, they want the business.


----------

